# Avería en  SAI



## chrarly (Feb 8, 2007)

Hola amigos, Soy electricista tengo 24 años y me gustaria a ver si alguien me podria responder a una pregunta. Cuando un motor electrico esta derivado a tierra, utilizamos un medidor de aislaminto que es un aparato que envia desde 250 voltios a 1000 voltios sin intensidad entre una fase y tierra, si la bomba no esta derivada, el medidor no marac nada entonces la bomba funciona correctamente. Mi pregunta es Si le doy 1000 voltios sin intensidad entre fase y tierra a un SAI monofasico, que pasa? En teoria no le pasaria nada, porque entre fase y tierra no deve haber ningun tipo de continuidad, pero a mi me a pasado, despues de comprobar el SAI, el medidor marcarme que estaba derivado, al darle otra vez red al SAI, este ha petado. Segun el servicio tecnico del SAI esta deshecho por dentro. Es posible que pase esto por culpa de haberlo comprovado con un medidor de aislamiento si en ningun momento se le da 1000 voltios entre fase y neutro? 
O es que el SAI estava defectuoso y al hacer el cambio de baterias a red se cruzo y quieren hacerme pagar el pato a mi.

Si alguien me podria contestar, se lo agradeceria. Si desean mas informaciónmacion, les puedo mandar el informe del servicio tecnico para que sepan el daño causado. 
Yo creo que antes de reventar por dentro deveria haberse quemado la fuente de alimentacion o algun fusible de proteccion ¿no?. 
Gracias por su tiempo. Espero sus respuestas


----------



## thors (Feb 9, 2007)

que es un SAI ???????


----------



## chrarly (Feb 9, 2007)

Un SAI es un aparato que lo que hace es que cuando se va la luz, te da corriente mediante unas baterias a los ordenadores para poder trabajar cuando no haya luz o poder apagar equipos i poder guardar los datos


----------



## El nombre (Feb 9, 2007)

Hay say, sobre todo los modernos, que són fuentes conmutadas y dan bajo aislamiento. Lo mismo pasa con los PC's. Tambien puede pasar que tenga varistores para las sobrecargas y las deriva a masa. 
Un consejo :No metas el meger con la electronica. Usa el de un tester que no aplica sobretensión. Para efectuar la medida correcta usa el medidor de aislamiento con tensión. 
Mira que es caro el hij... pero hay que ver lo bien que va.
Saludos


----------



## thors (Feb 10, 2007)

ok son unidades de respaldo electrico UPS 

como dice EL nombre lo que esta sucesediendo que estas rompiendo el dielectrico de los componentes electronicos ..... hay muchos semiconductores que presentan una muy alta resistencia pero no asi su dielectrico 
los medidores de aislamiento o meggers nunca deben ser usadados en aparatos electronicos 
si la intensión era probar el funcionamiento deberias usar un VARIANT que es un transformador regulable para bajar o subir la tensión a una carga y asi simular una baja en la red


----------



## chrarly (Feb 10, 2007)

pero se destrozaria el sai por dentro solo aplicandole tension entre fase y tierra


----------



## thors (Feb 10, 2007)

charly en el mercado hay muchas empresas que fabrican estos SAI y no todos estan diseñados igual ,asi que es muy dificil especular mas alla en donde generaria mas daño el megger

hay algunos SAI de muy buena calidad que tambien sirven de aislacion de la red publica
que incluso necesitan implementar otra linea de tierra de seguridad y otros mas baratos que  comparten hasta el  neutro 

haaaaa


----------

